# Pictures from the Cartel Classic 2



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Chris Deston*

Here is Cris warming up before day one, one of the nicest people you would ever want to meet!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*What am I doing here!!*

Though I smiled through the pic, I am asking myself "what in the devil am I doing here"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Wade thanks for the pics.....

I would have posted the ones you sent me but my email is saving them funny for some reason and I can't get them pulled back up after I save them :noidea:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Nice view!*

Here is the country side, nice back drop for an extreme shoot!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*And the pain begins!*

Here is a SLIGHTLY uphill 30 yard shot, note the angle of the stabilizers in all shots!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Great pix - glad you had fun. I'm sure this will be the first of many Field shoots for you.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*It happens...*

Even a 3D shooter can hit the middle of a spot sometimes! "Hey, I actually hit it!"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BowOnly said:


> Even a 3D shooter can hit the middle of a spot sometimes! "Hey, I actually hit it!"


Wow, I've seen a lot of target "back stops" but that one has to be the best!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*80 yard Walkup*

No, this isn't for the weak at heart. I actually almost cried when we walked up the hill to the target to see I had "5, 4, 3, M"!! I didn't take off anything at 80 and was above the paper!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BowOnly said:


> No, this isn't for the weak at heart. I actually almost cried when we walked up the hill to the target to see I had "5, 4, 3, M"!! I didn't take off anything at 80 and was above the paper!!!


Holy Crap....I have shot the 80 with angles like that...but not UP.....it's much easier shooting the hill the other way:wink:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*More PAIN!!!*

The top shooters on the second day had this target as their last!! 20 yard shot for 13!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Dave Cousins*

After shooting day one, top 3 shooters were tied, Dave Cousins, Chris Deston and Chris White, followed by Sabstian, winner from last year. He was only down from them by like 1 or 2 points. Dave and Chris W were "shooting for fun". Pumping the X at 66 yards. As I watch with beer in hand, I am left to think again "Why in the devil am I here?" Afterwards we all went to eat and enjoy a couple of Germany's finest selections of beer!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wondering - whats with the long pants and jackets? Is it that "cool" in Germany? Must be nice.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok....we have to come up with a new name for "The Hill".....for some reason it just doesn't seem to fit anymore:doh:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

wow, those angles look awesome!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*WHAT a Mathews!!*

Still, left-handed bow (Chris White's) and the man still puts them in the X!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Chris White*

I will reply after I am done posting. I know Hornet, I said I would post these earlier, but Military life - ya know... :darkbeer:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Chris White*

Lost connection.

Chris White - Was funny as H. E. Double Hockey Sticks because this Ol' Southern Boy from Alabama couldn't understand a word he was saying!!! LOL!!
Here's a beer for ya Chris!:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BowOnly said:


> I will reply after I am done posting. I know Hornet, I said I would post these earlier, but Military life - ya know... :darkbeer:


That is ok Wade (we have to come up with another nickname for you....B.O just isn't gonna do) I thought I was gonna have them posted already :doh:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Day Two*

Okay, here we are, day two and I am sitting in like 34th place! Once again "What in the devil am I doing here". We were all getting ready to go to the warm up range when Chris White asks me "So how ya feeling Wade?" "I'm great Chris, why you ask?" "Well some of us aren't". By that time Dave walks by and looks at us and says "Chris, why you gotta tell on me!!" LOL!!! Ohhh... Mr Dave is the "ONE"!!! I just smurked and said to Dave, "its our second job to know how to drink in the Army Dave"! We all laughed. With that being said, the next pic is Dave sitting (hurting more like it) and he is convinced that, and I quote "Im just a Viper sitting, waiting to strike"!! Well, he only dropped 9 points that day! So I guess he was right!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Back to the shoot*

By now, I have my mind made up, *DON'T FINISH DEAD LAST!!!!*
So I tell myself, "self, its only shooting and you know how to do that, so lets kick some butt"! Here is another challenging shot, but I did my homework from the day prior and figured out "TAKE OFF DISTANCE"! I think it was 45yds.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*More lucky shooting*

So, we walk up and....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BowOnly said:


> Okay, here we are, day two and I am sitting in like 34th place! Once again "What in the devil am I doing here". We were all getting ready to go to the warm up range when Chris White asks me "So how ya feeling Wade?" "I'm great Chris, why you ask?" "Well some of us aren't". By that time Dave walks by and looks at us and says "Chris, why you gotta tell on me!!" LOL!!! Ohhh... Mr Dave is the "ONE"!!! I just smurked and said to Dave, "its our second job to know how to drink in the Army Dave"! We all laughed. With that being said, the next pic is Dave sitting (hurting more like it) and he is convinced that, and I quote "Im just a Viper sitting, waiting to strike"!! Well, he only dropped 9 points that day! So I guess he was right!


Hornet, all Dave needs in this picture is a pile of Sarge's empties between his legs. ukey:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Last shot of the Tournement!!*

Here we are, last shot, I have 2 X's at 55yrds and my mind is going crazy with thoughts... "I need__ to finish with__" and "I have two X's so don't screw this shot up"!! I drew back and let down twice. The third time, I put my arrow back in the quiver, walked away from the stake and started my shot sequence from scratch... Shot goes off and.... 3rd X!! I was pretty proud of that finish, though 27th, I didn't finish dead last!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Group Photo*

Pretty proud guy "BO" as the Hornet put it!! LOL!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*65y Uphill*

Forgot to post this one... *65 yards UPHILL!!!* *Not angle of Stabi*


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Mathews Boys*

When we were done, of course more photos. Here is Chris White and Tapani Kamaru " Tap-a-knee Calimari" and the infamous "BO"!! I am 5'7" mind you! Tap has only been shooting compound for 18 months!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

"BO", got another question for you. Was this range set up in "yardage" or "meters"? 

And, btw - thanks for your military service!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Team USA!!!*

Here are the boys from America....


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*The winner of the event is....*

Dave Cousins!!! Translated to English, he won about $6K!!! There was only a one point spread from 1st to 4th!!! Forgive me Dave, though I don't think you will!!! We wanted an ALL AMERICAN photo and we got it!!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Reply to Prag*

Yes, it is cool here, all the time. I felt a little under dressed when the rain rolled in... But walking those hills, or what we call in the south, mountians, warmed me up FAST!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hornet, all Dave needs in this picture is a pile of Sarge's empties between his legs. ukey:




I have been around Dave while he has a few coldies.....he might be in trouble more then that if we really get to puttin them back. Go find FlipFlop and ask him about Nationals last year.:wink:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Hornet*

I told him, "Dave, this isn't Budwieser" and he said, "Wade, I know what I am doing, Im not new to this!!" Okay buddy! We had fun though and I can't wait to meet you all when I come back to the states... Yes I will be shooting more Field, I loved it! I am shooting a FULL FITA on Sunday and my goal is to get atleast a 1300 Star!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Distance*

Prag, 

It was yards on top, meters on the bottom of the peg. On the tree it would say "55 Yards straight". So, me thinking 55 yards=55 yards, I ended up high in most cases on the first day!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pics....That 20 yard uphill is just plain silly.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't let jarlicker see these picks. He'll have a backhoe at DCWC before the weeks out.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Don't let jarlicker see these picks. He'll have a backhoe at DCWC before the weeks out.


Well guess what, I just happened to sit in on part of the DCWC archery committee business meeting on Sunday and guess what was stated that was needed: "A backhoe".


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BowOnly said:


> I told him, "Dave, this isn't Budwieser" and he said, "Wade, I know what I am doing, Im not new to this!!" Okay buddy! We had fun though and *I can't wait to meet you all when I come back to the states*... Yes I will be shooting more Field, I loved it! I am shooting a FULL FITA on Sunday and my goal is to get atleast a 1300 Star!


Wade, where is your "home" in the States and when will you be coming back. I got a feeling you'll fit right in. :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Some of those shots are just plain crazy!!! I could not even imagine shooting uphill like that.

Great pictures!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok....we have to come up with a new name for "The Hill".....for some reason it just doesn't seem to fit anymore:doh:


 That ain't no lie man.. :nono: :chortle:

Thanks for the pics BO.. that is one awesome lookin course! Next time I fly over there, I'm bringin my bow with... :thumb: :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Bring it on, just let me know when you are coming so we can "enjoy" the culture!! 

Wade


----------



## Ausarcher (Mar 10, 2004)

Great pictures and looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> That ain't no lie man.. :nono: :chortle:
> 
> Thanks for the pics BO.. that is one awesome lookin course! Next time I fly over there, I'm bringin my bow with... :thumb: :tongue: :cheers:


Those targets don't have a lot of wood on them to stop your arrows.:doh::wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Those targets don't have a lot of wood on them to stop your arrows.:doh::wink:


But they have big trees around the targets.. we all know they'll stop a shaft dead... :zip: :wink: :chortle:

I'm hopin my new release will arrive this week.. we'll soon see... :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well guess what, I just happened to sit in on part of the DCWC archery committee business meeting on Sunday and guess what was stated that was needed: "A backhoe".


That is scary indeed.:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That is scary indeed.:zip:


I think the backhoe was intended for some electrical/plumbing needs; however, once it's on sight, there's no telling what Jarlicker will come up with. I can already imagine a 20 foot high pile of dirt on the front 80 yd WU. That one now is very flat.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think the backhoe was intended for some electrical/plumbing needs; however, once it's on sight, there's no telling what Jarlicker will come up with. I can already imagine a 20 foot high pile of dirt on the front 80 yd WU. That one now is very flat.


So what you are saying is you would like me to block Jarlickers access to the field forum so he doesn't get any ideas from all these pics:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> So what you are saying is you would like me to block Jarlickers access to the field forum so he doesn't get any ideas from all these pics:wink:


Too late for that. For the first time ever, he was on here this morning before going to work. Or maybe he called in sick and is out on the range with a "rented backhoe".


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just move a little dirt around. 

You know how it is Lee, if you cant move DCWC to the mountain We will have to bring the Mountain to Durham. Whats the matter do you get nose bleeds or something?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Just move a little dirt around.
> 
> You know how it is Lee, if you cant move DCWC to the mountain We will have to bring the Mountain to Durham. *Whats the matter do you get nose bleeds or something?*


Heck no - put a mountain @ DCWC or even better some DEEP ditches :wink:

Guess you got rained out this afternoon - sure wanted to get some shots in here at home, but had a lot of wind and rain. Sounding like now, we may have a little cooler afternoon on Wed.

See ya then.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Great thing about digging ditches is you get a nice deep hole on one side and great big pile of dirt on the other side. Nothing Hinky could not handle though.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

AWESOME PICS.... Thanks BowOnly.....!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

You all are welcome!! It was a pretty diffecult course, but fun at the same time, painfully fun! :BangHead::set1_polevault:


----------



## Exactly (Oct 30, 2002)

*Back again next year*

Cartel Classic will be back again next year in June, so reserve your holidays now!

Pro-Archery.com will have all the details on it! 

Also there is the Hoyt vs Mathews Grudge match based in the UK later next month which will have the same kind of video coverage.

Tim


----------



## MEM35202 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Awesome Pictures*

Thanks for the awesome pictures.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

You guys are welcome! It was a great experiance!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Exactly said:


> Cartel Classic will be back again next year in June, so reserve your holidays now!
> 
> Pro-Archery.com will have all the details on it!
> 
> ...


That's it? I thought there were more then 2 shoots....


----------



## MEM35202 (Jul 24, 2008)

I watched some of the coverage and couldn't believe some of the shots. When I watched the shooters making sight changes after taking shots I knew they had there work cut out for them. I'm sure it was a great experience. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's it? I thought there were more then 2 shoots....


Yeah, Brown Hornet, the Europeans are now trying to put on more Professional events. They NEED SPONSORS!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BowOnly said:


> Yeah, Brown Hornet, the Europeans are now trying to put on more Professional events. They NEED SPONSORS!!!


That sucks...I thought they were all set for 4 or 5 events....:embara:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, I know. I am starting to travel to get as many "Titled" shoots as possible before I come back to the States and you boys whip up on me!! I am shooting the European Cup for 3D in September. I will be well within my confort zone! :shade:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Shooting Bunnies*

Here is one of my FEW 4x's on the walk-up for the bunnies. I made SURE I did practice for the "feet" walk-up.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

more


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Making sure I got the next one right. Thanks "On Target 2"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BowOnly said:


> Here is one of my FEW 4x's on the walk-up for the bunnies. I made SURE I did practice for the "feet" walk-up.


Another great picture, but there's something very scary or either it is an illusion. Has the person to your left "already" walked up with you at full draw? 

You may not have seen my question or I may not have seen your answer, but do you know now where you will be coming back to in the States?


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Mr Dave*

These are kinda blurry, but "You get the Picture".


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

this was the 40 yard down hill. VERY few down hill shots.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Checking the hit


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

last blurry one!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

60y FLAT shot


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

As you can tell, mostly UPHILL!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Good angle!! "an archer's prospective"


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Another Archer's prospective...


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is one Picture of wade.... shooting the cartel classics.... i found it in the deep of my computer some minutes ago






..


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

*archery can look nice...*

A nice pic shot during cartel last year...


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

*Nils and Tim*

This is Nils Baldur and Tim Goodwin shooting uphill...


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

Another Pic of Wade.... while asking himself: "what i`m doing here" ... ;-)


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

*pumpin´the x with closed eyes ...*

Chris Deston shooting...


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

*Dave Cousins... one more pic*

Dave counting one more x ...


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

*synchron shooting...*

...


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

Another one of Dave ....


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

*some of the German archers....*

Some german Archers shooting the Cartel Classics...from left to right:

Axel Langweige, André Grawinkel, Andreas Franzen
Dieter Joisten, Rolf Hack


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bump to the current year


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks, hopefully we will have more great pictures from this weekend!


----------

